# Amazing Thailand



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thailand, officially the Kingdom of Thailand, formerly known as Siam, is a country located at the centre of the Indochina peninsula in Southeast Asia. 


Capital: Bangkok
Currency: Thai baht
King: Bhumibol Adulyadej
Prime minister: Yingluck Shinawatra
Official language: Thai Language

Thailand is the world's 51st-largest country in terms of total area, with an area of approximately 513,000 km2 (198,000 sq mi), and is the 20th-most-populous country, with around 64 million people. The capital and largest city is Bangkok, which is Thailand's political, commercial, industrial and cultural hub. About 75% of the population is ethnically Thai, 14% is of Chinese origin, and 3% is ethnically Malay; the rest belong to minority groups including Mons, Khmers and various hill tribes. The country's official language is Thai. 

The primary religion is Buddhism, which is practiced by around 95% of the population.

Thailand experienced rapid economic growth between 1985 and 1996, and is presently a newly industrialized country and a major exporter. Tourism also contributes significantly to the Thai economy. There are approximately 2.2 million legal and illegal migrants in Thailand, and the country has also attracted a number of expatriates from developed countries.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thailand


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bangkok New Year's Eve 2012 Fireworks Timelapse frame by RickyLoca, on Flickr


Bangkok Cityscape Skyline Day HDR by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Day to night Bangkok Skyline by RickyLoca, on Flickr


Downtown Intense Traffic at Night - Fisheye by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Modern Corporate Buildings Timelapse in HDR by RickyLoca, on Flickr


Bangkok Skyline at Night by RickyLoca, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

as usual, thanks for the gorgeous photos @YF, amazing Thailand indeed. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for opening this thread and posting those very nice photos, YF :cheers:


----------

